# DVD Bloqué dans lecteur - Tout essayé, help !



## Rotur74 (4 Avril 2009)

Salut,  

Après des recherches pour trouver les astuces pouvant me dépanner, il semble qu'aucune des solutions ne veuille fonctionner. Mon problème est simple, comme indiqué dans le titre j'ai un DVD bloqué dans le lecteur de mon iMac 24" (2.4 Ghz). 

Jusqu'à présent j'ai essayé sans succès les astuces suivantes : 
1- Redémarrer en maintenant la touche eject enfoncée : aucun résultat 
2- Redémarrer en maintenant les touches Pomme+Alt+O+F pour démarrer "l'Open Firmware" : rien ne se produit au démarrage avec les 4 touches enfoncées, je finis toujours sur ma liste de Users comme si de rien était 
3- Pomme+E depuis iTunes : aucun résultat 
4- Lancement de DVD Player : j'ai le message suivant "une erreur d'initialisation s'est produite Impossible de trouver un lecteur dvd valide [-70012]"
5- Dans le terminal, taper "sudo drutil eject" : aucun résultat
6- Mise en veille / Réveil : j'entends le lecteur, mais rien ne se passe
7- Dans Utilitaire Disque : mon lecteur n'est plus listé

Au démarrage, j'entends bien ce qui me semble être le lecteur qui se met en marche, mais rien y fait... une fois démarré, c'est comme si ce lecteur n'existait pas... D'ailleurs, d'après "Information Systeme" : "Aucun périphérique de gravure n&#8217;a été trouvé. Si vous utilisez un périphérique externe, veuillez vous assurer qu&#8217;il est correctement connecté et alimenté."

En espérant que ça se règle autrement que par un envoi en réparation, merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Avril 2009)

1. Pour le disque :

Habileté, calme et patience.

http://blog.laurent.etiemble.com/index.php?post/2006/07/30/91

Good luck.

2. Pour le lecteur :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

Sinon, SAV...


Nota : Open Firmware c'était sur les Mac PPC. C'est finit sur Intel, on est passé à l'EFI et ça ne marche plus pareil.


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2009)

Rotur74 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, d'après "Information Systeme" : "Aucun périphérique de gravure na été trouvé. Si vous utilisez un périphérique externe, veuillez vous assurer quil est correctement connecté et alimenté."



Ca c'est pas bon signe.....

Essaie à tous hasards de démarrer le Mac en mode sans Extension (touche shift appuyée juste après le son d'allumage) pour purger les caches (dont ceux qui définissent les pilotes matériels à charger en mémoire), suivi d'un redémarrage normal (pour qu'il recrée la liste des pilotes à charger en inspectant le matériel présent).

Avec un peu de chance c'est juste qu'il ne charge plus le pilote du lecteur/graveur

Sinon, je crains qu'il faille passer par le SAV


----------



## alaincha (4 Avril 2009)

Et tout simplement en redémarrant tout en appuyant sur le bouton de la souris ?

Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas ?


----------



## Rotur74 (4 Avril 2009)

J'ai essayé chacune des pistes proposées (sauf les petits cartons qui m'inquiètent un peu)... malheureusement rien n'y fait... 
Il semble que je vais pas avoir le choix de me trainer la grosse boite au magasin ! Heureusement que je suis sous garantie !

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## mitsuomi (5 Avril 2009)

hello,

J'ai eu le meme souci. En fait j'ai aussi Vmware avec windwos XP installé dessus et je passe par windows pour ejecter le disque...


----------



## banania (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
va voir ici je décris exactement le même problème et la solution qui m'a permis de retrouver l'usage de mon graveur:

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/probleme-lecteur-cd-imac-20-a-253353.html


----------



## Rotur74 (9 Juin 2009)

banania a dit:


> Bonjour,
> va voir ici je décris exactement le même problème et la solution qui m'a permis de retrouver l'usage de mon graveur:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/probleme-lecteur-cd-imac-20-a-253353.html


Merci pour la réponse ! Le problème a cependant été réglé par le SAV en remplaçant le lecteur/graveur au complet, j'ai depuis récupéré l'iMac qui fonctionne à nouveau comme un neuf  Mais c'est assez amusant de voir que nos timings sur ce problème sont identiques, à savoir environ 13 mois après l'achat !


----------



## drine95 (10 Juin 2009)

Rotur74 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse ! Le problème a cependant été réglé par le SAV en remplaçant le lecteur/graveur au complet, j'ai depuis récupéré l'iMac qui fonctionne à nouveau comme un neuf  Mais c'est assez amusant de voir que nos timings sur ce problème sont identiques, à savoir environ 13 mois après l'achat !


J'ai eu le même souci. J'ai juste redémarré en maintenant la souris enfoncée.


----------



## banania (14 Juin 2009)

drine95 a dit:


> J'ai eu le même souci. J'ai juste redémarré en maintenant la souris enfoncée.


 
Je pense que les personnes et surtout les SAV Apple qui ont été confrontés à ce problème ont essayé cette manip qui traine sur tout les forums avant de démonter leur iMac...


----------



## amiro22730 (15 Juin 2009)

l'iMac d'un ami a eu le même problème. Le réparateur lui a dis que le problème venait du CD car il existe les CDs normaux et les CDs souples qui eux se plient plus facilement et que les lecteur comme les les mac d'Apple (Sauf Mac Pro) n'étaient pas compatible avec ces CDs.


----------

